# Dirt Substrate



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

So just to brief you all...I have a 29 gallon tank that currently has a few types of plants, otos neon tetras and sterbai cories. I've been using dirt capped with pfs. But this has become a huge pain. The sand doesn't cap well and the dirt always shows through and turns my water brown. My question is will my plants grow at or close to the same rate without the dirt and just having sand? Thanks for any help
Mike


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Plants that are heavy root feeders will do far better with dirt than sand. Have you looked into planted substrates like eco-complete or flouite? It might be more of what you're looking for but way more expensive than dirt.


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

I've got some blyxa japonica hygro corymbosa and hair grass. I have not looked into that does that stain water?


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't think you'll run into serious issues with water colour using flourite or eco-complete, maybe someone else can jump in with their personal experience.


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

Alright thanks for the suggestion I like the looks of the dark eco-complete. Anybody able to comment on that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use the black flourite gravel and sand. Gravel in the plant pots and sand all around the pots. That way when the fish mix it up, at least it's the same color.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

i have a dirted tankas well. i used gravel for my cap tho. it works well. the only time i get cloudy water is when i start pulling up plants to rescape them.
plants will absorb 40 times more nutrients threw there roots then there leaves. what nutrients are in your sand, most likly not very much. so if you use only sand it is highly likly the plants will not grow as well, givin they will probably stay healthy after they molt down and grow back. they just wont thrive. unless you dose ferts which get expensive.
Yet it is expected using dirt substraight that every one in a while you will get cloudyness. if you love having a lush green tank full of various plants, like my self, then you over look it. but my water is crystal clear :thumb:


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=243698

My pics down a bit but I switched from plain gravel to the flourite stuff and the plants love it


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

So would you all recommend flourite or eco-complete? I think I will just stick with one substrae without capping anything.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it looks wierd with capped and when you replant or change things you get a mix and asteticly it bothers but either will work all dirt or all flourite or a mix


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

All dirt would lead to lots of cloudiness. not capping it would lead to dirt particles constintly floating off bottom. Plus would lead to tannins in dirt being alot easyer to stain water color, which could be good depending on what sort of fish you have


----------

